# Holiday time - Playing in the snow !



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi guys,

Just want to share some of my fun time during my holiday week off.

Finally got rid of my latest virus on the old PC (took most of today...) so now I can post my little adventure from yesterday.

A buddy and I decided to head north of Montreal to the country side and do some work at the cottage...

When we got there, there was alot more snow than we bargained for...



Anyway we forged on until we came upon a rather lengthy hill and, well, AWD just couldn't do it  and we got stuck...



With the back wheel almost in the ditch, we had no choice but to ask for help from a F--- (yes... I mean FORD)... That big guy behind me in the first picture.

We were pulled back down the "stubborn" hill and back onto flat ground where we had some fun:

Here are a couple of videos (be forewarned; they are 6.9 megs & 8.2 megs respectively):






And that's about it for now!

Hope you guys are also having lots of fun during the holiday time.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Did a little playing myself. I didn't get stuck, almost though. This is the third season on my winter tires (two seasons from my maxima), and with high mileage. I wasn't expecting much from the tires, but they have out performed my expectations. Will definitely consider BF Goodwrench Slaloms again. My first pair of BF Goodwrench, have always been a Michelin man.

Greg


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

no snow in vancouver
just lots of rain

havent gotten a chance to try her out in da snow :thumbdwn:


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

No snow in Edmonton (for a change), but can't really complaint since I don't need to use my shovel or the snow blower 
But wow, that 2nd vid I thought you were gonna hit the cameraman.
Your Xtrail sounds so nice with the exhaust and probably cold air intake ?


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*The X-Trail Snowplow*

Thanks for your pics and vids! We had a nasty storm here on Mon-Tues, so I decided to venture out early on Monday. The roads weren't plowed, the snow was deep and the XT plowed through it all without a problem. The only spot I almost for stuck was going up a steep hill and trying to pass through a snowbank that was higher than my waist. Still, the truck just kept on going... it was like a tank! Wish I would've taken some pics though! I'm running Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice, and I was happy with the performance. :thumbup: 

pgames38


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc,

Nice videos of the exy in action in the snow 

Love the sound of your exhaust :thumbup: 

Did the camera man survive in the 2nd video? as I didn't see you hitting the brakes. hehehe


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Jalal,
What you don't see is that this video was shortened so that you would not hear my buddy screaming :waving: and swearing: ha! ha! ha! (just joking) 

but really, he is still alive and well


----------

